# Lumbar hardware injection



## lisa92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know which cpt code to use for a lumbar hardware injection? This is for pain management.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 10, 2011)

Webinar notes I have for unlisted pain management procedures suggest using 64999.


----------

